# Jorgen Lauritsen



## jorgen (May 4, 2005)

Hello music lovers

Working in Copenhagen with contacts around Europe and overseas, I compose orchestral scores, home studio productions and live work for films, theaters, concerts, cd's.

The style is melodic music with a special focus on creating moods. Depending on the project, I choose which way to go and what instruments to play on. I have a conservatory education both in classical and jazz styles.

Please take a look at www.lauritsen.org for a full presentation.

Thanks for a great forum, all the best


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 4, 2005)

Jorgen your music is very well done! Thank you for sharing it and for increasing the bandwidth of your site so that we can hear your piece in high fidelity. 

Good luck with this - I'm sure you'll be really busy


----------



## lux (May 4, 2005)

nice music Jorgen, welcome to VI!

Luca


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 4, 2005)

J?rgen - great music!

Welcome onboard again!

(that ? is "ALT GR+l" guys :D)


----------



## ComposerDude (May 4, 2005)

...or Alt+0248 on the numeric keypad: ? (On Windows in the US, I don't see the 'GR' key.)


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 4, 2005)

Yeah - some keyboards manufacturers call it Alt Gr, others just call it Alt, it's the Alt on the right side.


----------



## AndreasWaldetoft (May 5, 2005)

Hey J?rgen,
welcome to V.I.

Nice music on your website


----------



## Leon Willett (May 5, 2005)

Hi J?rgen, 

Fantastic music! Welcome to VI-Control :D 

Leon


----------

